# Tree sap oozing from lumber



## Skip (Dec 4, 2011)

Interested in how people deal with sap oozing from wood, before and after being painted. How would you treat it before applying primer and paint, and after it has been painted as well. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Skip said:


> Interested in how people deal with sap oozing from wood, before and after being painted. How would you treat it before applying primer and paint, and after it has been painted as well. Thanks for any input.


 i try to scrape off as much as possible then hit it with denatured alcohol. Sand then double prime with binz. kinda the same thing when dealing with knots on green lumber.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Boco said:


> i try to scrape off as much as possible then hit it with denatured alcohol. Sand then double prime with binz. kinda the same thing when dealing with knots on green lumber.


 
that's your third or fourth post with this word
it is 

BIN there is no blasted z in it


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> that's your third or fourth post with this word
> it is
> 
> BIN there is no blasted z in it


Has Binz!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Skip said:


> Interested in how people deal with sap oozing from wood, before and after being painted. How would you treat it before applying primer and paint, and after it has been painted as well. Thanks for any input.


We speaking of sap oozing from knots? If so your in for a treat.Junk lumber out there these days is crap! Shellac base products in my opinion never seem the cure all.On ext. especially. I have spotted many of knots multiple times with Bin and seems to slow process down for a bit then rears its ugly self once again.They tell you wait till its done bleeding out and then coat it but who has that kinda of time? Someone on here suggested brushing on the dark wood glue over knots.Did this last fall and happened to check surface I had coated and seems to have helped out considerably but the knots have all cracked open! Frustrating! New construction, new destruction!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, lets be COMPLETE spelling nazis.

It's NOT Binz

NOR Bin

and not even BIN

It's B-I-N. as in Bulls-I-Namel

Come on guys, this is the INTERNET, get it right. 

:whistling2: :jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> OK, lets be COMPLETE spelling nazis.
> 
> It's NOT Binz
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying B-i-L-L..


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing will prevent sap from oozing. Depending on humidity it will continue to flow. If pressure treated lumber is not kiln dried at a high enough temperature sap will fail to solidify. It's a manufacturer defect.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

In my area we just call it binz. Its just slang for BIN:thumbup: Anyways i live in the adirondacks and have to deal with alot of wet and or green local wood. Normally anything with knots we do with a spray can then work it in with a throw away brush. Next step is to wait at least 24 hours before reapplying another coat of BIN. Once again waiting at least another 24 hours before top coating. Now product is ready to be installed. I wont touch it till at least a month after install. before any final paint knots get inspected and re shellaced if needed. Its a pain in the rear but the only thing that works is to let wood dry before final coat


----------



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

Back in the '80's I used to use B-I-N to seal all the knots on the clear pine trim on all of our new houses. This was before the days of "pre-primed" wood. B-I-N worked very well for keeping the bleeding down but two or three years down the road the trim would begin peeling wherever there was a knot that had B-I-N on it. For that purpose, I try not to use it that much anymore and go with higher end primers to try and stop the bleed through. Sometimes ya can't win.:blink:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Hissing Cobra said:


> Back in the '80's I used to use B-I-N to seal all the knots on the clear pine trim on all of our new houses. This was before the days of "pre-primed" wood. B-I-N worked very well for keeping the bleeding down but two or three years down the road the trim would begin peeling wherever there was a knot that had B-I-N on it. For that purpose, I try not to use it that much anymore and go with higher end primers to try and stop the bleed through. Sometimes ya can't win.:blink:


 Anything that comes un primed we try and use a stain like woodscapes for the body and Oil base primer and durations semi gloss for the trim. Its really worked out for me. Fortunately I have a decent size garage to spray and backbrush everything before getting installed. That way I can also control the temperature and make sure its dry enough to be shipped.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Boco said:


> Anything that comes un primed we try and use a stain like woodscapes for the body and Oil base primer and durations semi gloss for the trim. Its really worked out for me. Fortunately I have a decent size garage to spray and backbrush everything before getting installed. That way I can also control the temperature and make sure its dry enough to be shipped.


Duration semi-gloss?:blink:


----------

